# "the cove" the documentary



## v.bow (Apr 22, 2010)

i think some of us know about this documentary about the slaughter of dolphins in japan. just want to post it up so others are aware of this oscar winning film

i have no correlation with any of these people but the movie hit me hard!
ive seen small clips of the film before it was finished and theres been a few other documentaries on discovery channel about it.

heres the trailor for "The Cove"


----------



## JavaFern (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sharkwater*

Sharkwater is an eye opening documentary currently airing on Discovery channel about the slaughter of sharks for their fins.

http://www.sharkwater.com/


----------



## trailheadache (Apr 21, 2010)

more examples of how disgusting humans can be. both are disturbing documentaries.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Earthlings was even more disturbing and it is happening in our backyard.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen the Shark Water one.. it was very, very sad.
I have not seen "The Cove" .. but I'm sure it is equally sad.. I don't understand how people can be so inhumane sometimes 


OMG.... I just googled Earthlings ... and seen proably 20 seconds, and turned it off... man that is sad!!!!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> I have seen the Shark Water one.. it was very, very sad.
> I have not seen "The Cove" .. but I'm sure it is equally sad.. I don't understand how people can be so inhumane sometimes
> 
> OMG.... I just googled Earthlings ... and seen proably 20 seconds, and turned it off... man that is sad!!!!


I guess I should have warned you about Earthlings. It is very graphic. I was not able to sit through the entire thing.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember Sharkwater, the preview was at the Vancouver Aquarium


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I guess I should have warned you about Earthlings. It is very graphic. I was not able to sit through the entire thing.


.. Yah it is really very graphic... absolutely horrible things have happened to those animals!!  

I wish the people who do inhumane things to animals have to suffer the same death.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen the Cove and is worth watching if you can stomach it...especially the ending.

It goes into the politics of it all.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe the Japanese think by killing whales and dolphins it will solve the problem of depleting fish stocks in the world . I think they called whale and dolphins a pest . What a bunch of losers. I have always wanted to visit japan to visit the bonsai gardens . But after seeing this . I will never step foot in Japan .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

certainly explains why I donate to Sea Sheppard


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats the reason why I had that in my sig.
PPl need to support my Uncle Paul, he's the only person willing to do anything to save the sharks.

I know there are tonnes of "nay sayers" but in reality no one else has stepped up, & it's only going to get worse.
It's nice to see another member who supports my uncle & his cause.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I can't believe the Japanese think by killing whales and dolphins it will solve the problem of depleting fish stocks in the world . I think they called whale and dolphins a pest . What a bunch of losers. I have always wanted to visit japan to visit the bonsai gardens . But after seeing this . I will never step foot in Japan .


i finally watched this movie last night, i put it off because the preview looked so sad. now that i have seen it, not only will i never set foot in japan, im not going anywhere with captive dolphins. there is really no reason to in BC anyways, we have whale watching tours and you can go see them in their natural habitat. I saw a grey whale and a pod of killer whales with 2 calves this weekend as well as some bald eagles, the company was eagle wing tours based out of victoria and it was great.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

OMFG!! Earthlings!! what a disscusting thing to do to an animal. I couldn't beleive that they could skin something alive WTF !! Give me 5 minuets with anyone of them in a closed in area .....sheesh I am so heart broken right now.....what did they do to deserve that ?? How can any humanbeing do that. 
I flip on people misstreating their dogs , if I see them. 

No !! you don't kick your dog pal!! see ....it hurts don't it!!!

Oh man !!! That is so sad ....I feel ill .


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yet how many of us who talk down about the acts committed really pay attention to what we buy. Many only will be as righteous as their pocket book allows them be. They are content about being followers of animal rights by convenience and nothing more. The industry has made it that if we want to buy responsibly we pay more for organics, recycled, and natural products, whether or not it costs more to actually produce the products.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

People are so weird sometimes, ironic really in the sense that we here in the west don't even know how our meat got into our super markets all packed nicely & we still eat it happily...


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I defiantly feel that no animal should be made to suffer. And if it has to die it should die quickly and as painlessly as possible.

But there is another side to this. 

We as a people have messed with the world so much that we have a duty to maintain balance or statuesque. 

We can not just stop hunting and fishing. Foe example if we stopped fishing salmon tomorrow. There would be a population explosion that would fuel another population explosion in seals, whales, dolphins, and other animals that prey on the salmon. But soon the salmon would exhaust the food supply and the population would crash leaving all the animals that prey on the salmon to starve.

We have to maintain the hunter/pry ratio that we messed up. 



…As for most documentaries about “food animals” what they claim to be fact is pure lies. What they show is the worst 1%. I’ve worked in slaughter houses and poultry farms. As well my uncle owns a slaughter house near Prince George. And never have I seen anything like that! 

The makers of films like “Earthlings” should be ashamed to make such absurd claims that all or ever most “food animals” are treated like that. They clearly know nothing and try to use scare tactics to guilt people in to not eating meat, or use animal products.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i once saw a documentary about the seal hunt from the locals perspective, it paints a much different picture about who they are and how the hunt allows them to survive.

But activists focus on the misuse, and the abuse for a select few to paint the whole picture filled with blood and pain. Yes i know they club them, but i also know that a full forced swing to the head knocks you unconscious without pain, you feel the pain when you wake up.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Theratboy_101 said:


> I defiantly feel that no animal should be made to suffer. And if it has to die it should die quickly and as painlessly as possible.
> 
> But there is another side to this.
> 
> ...


the idea that the ocean requires us to manage it is a bit naive, it was doing fine for billions of years without us. It would find an evolutionary stable balance. 
besides, with the japanese doing what theyre doing there is no chance of a population explosion in whales or dolphins.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Theratboy_101 said:


> As for most documentaries about "food animals" what they claim to be fact is pure lies. What they show is the worst 1%. I've worked in slaughter houses and poultry farms. As well my uncle owns a slaughter house near Prince George. And never have I seen anything like that!
> 
> The makers of films like "Earthlings" should be ashamed to make such absurd claims that all or ever most "food animals" are treated like that. They clearly know nothing and try to use scare tactics to guilt people in to not eating meat, or use animal products.


I agree with you on these, i lived half of my life in a family that monopolized meat business in asia(the city where i come from), from chickens/cows/water buffaloes/goats/pigs/fish and have never seen one animal suffer long painful deaths and would always be fast and swift.

------------------------------------------------

Also i would disagree with the people here that generalize "JAPANESE" people as bad and would go to the extent that they wouldn't step foot in Japan just because of this issue. I respect your opinion but i wouldn't generalize or put the whole "Japanese"/country to it, to me that is just wrong. It is like saying i don't want to live in the west because they mass produce livestock which is not healthy for us LOL.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I agree with you on these, i lived half of my life in a family that monopolized meat business in asia(the city where i come from), from chickens/cows/water buffaloes/goats/pigs/fish and have never seen one animal suffer long painful deaths and would always be fast and swift.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also i would disagree with the people here that generalize "JAPANESE" people as bad and would go to the extent that they wouldn't step foot in Japan just because of this issue. I respect your opinion but i wouldn't generalize or put the whole "Japanese"/country to it, to me that is just wrong. It is like saying i don't want to live in the west because they mass produce livestock which is not healthy for us LOL.


Well said!

Also, I think some film producers should make another documentary ABOUT WHO IS EATING WHALE MEAT in Japan and WHERE THOSE WHALE EATERS COME FROM as well...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( I've only watched the first 30 minutes.. and I already feel sad!


----------

